# No horn!



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

hi everybody, I have trouble on my gto 65;
can anyone help me with horn wiring?
I try to follow original drawing but very confusing!
the horn relay goes to wiper motor???!!!(dark green wire)
and where is located the horn relay? engine compartment or dasboard?
your tips will be really welcome!
thanks in advance!
cheers

Eric


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Eric,

The horn relay is mounted on the firewall, underneath the wiper motor on the driver's side. You'll see a small drip ledge, underneath that is the relay. On my '65 the relay was toast when I bought the car, ordered a new one from Ames and installed, horn works fine. Are you sure it's the relay? Could be at the horn ring at the steering wheel.

Joe.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Here is the wiring diagram out of the 1965 Manuel.


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

Hi Joe!
thanks for the tip;
effectively, I thinks it's related to the horn switch but I can't see it in my drawings;
the strange thing that I bought the 1965 Tempest shop manual (600pages)
and my schematics are different from yours!!
but at least, I can track now the signal up to the relay;
thanks a lot!
by the way, how to do to be notified by mail when a reply pops up?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

ERIC60 said:


> Hi Joe!
> thanks for the tip;
> effectively, I thinks it's related to the horn switch but I can't see it in my drawings;
> the strange thing that I bought the 1965 Tempest shop manual (600pages)
> ...


Glad you found the help you needed, lots of great guys and gals here to help!

As for the email notification, if you go to the user CP at top right of page, there's a place in there to get the emails. Hope this helps.


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

ERIC60 said:


> Hi Joe!
> thanks for the tip;
> effectively, I thinks it's related to the horn switch but I can't see it in my drawings;
> the strange thing that I bought the 1965 Tempest shop manual (600pages)
> ...


Hi Eric,

Glad I could help. I have the 1965 Fisher body manual / 1965 Pontiac service manual and the 1965 Tempest manual, that I scored a few years back, at a swap meet. You can also go to Detroit Iron web site and buy all the same manuals as a download. The drawings' I downloaded from another site. If you need more, I can copy the whole troubleshooting guide, out of the manual and email it to you. Just PM your email address, file is too large to post on the forum.

Cheers.

Joe.


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

Hi Joe,
I changed my settings and now I should be prompted by mail when you 'll reply;
thanks for the proposal; you can send me the whole troubleshooting guide at the following adress:
[email protected]
if it's really big, I have a dropbox at the same adress;

I have a last question: I have almost found my trouble but the question is the following:
the dark green wire goes from horn relay to the half rounded connector which have as well turn light connections;
there are 7 wires on this connector; the last one is the black, which is the other side of the dark green on the same connector;
the 6 others wires goes to this other rectangular connector mounted at the bottom of the steering bar;
so where goes the black one (Horn switch) ????
in my case, it's in the air, explaining quite well why my horn does'nt scream!!! but it's supposed to go up to the center ring of the steering wheel, but by which mean??
hope I'm clear and not confusing you!
thanks again for your support!
cheers
Eric


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Okay Eric,

I'm going to email the guides to you. On The steering column guide, the dark green wire comes off of the horseshoe connector and travels up the steering column, to the horn ring, I believe. Email me back if you need more info. Keep working at it and you'll fix the problem.

Joe.


----------

